# Silkie pullet or roo?!



## walnut27




----------



## walnut27

Afraid these are streamers!


----------



## lttdoming

How old?
Looks nothing like my roo.
@ 17 weeks....

I'm new to this but I guess pullet.


----------



## Apyl

My opinion is pullet.


----------



## robin416

I'm still looking for streamers. I'd say female too. 

lttdoming, your guy is a non bearded which makes it easier to tell sex. The beardeds at a young age can be a real challenge to ID.


----------



## walnut27

Cremesicle is about 3 months now... Praying it's a she... Totally in love with her... Won't be able to keep if a male;( she acts like a female and looks like a female except her sister has a round puff head and smooth nose and creme brûlée has a bump on her nose which makes me nervous..


----------



## walnut27

Thx everyone hope your all right! We should know soon enough...


----------



## realsis

I think your bird is all female!! Very beautiful too!!!


----------



## walnut27

This is Tiramisus cremesicles sister who I'm pretty sure is a hen.. Just for comparison


----------



## piglett

yup looks female to me also


----------



## SilkieBoy

100 Percent pullet


----------



## walnut27

He was a boy!!! Silkies are always so hard..he's crowing nonstop and his walnut comb is getting larger.. I can't keep roosters though;( any takers?


----------



## piglett

walnut27 said:


> He was a boy!!! Silkies are always so hard..he's crowing nonstop and his walnut comb is getting larger.. I can't keep roosters though;( any takers?


what state are you in???


----------



## walnut27

I'm in MA he's not crowing much right now.. Gonna try to keep him as long as he stays that way.. Have a feeling as he matures it will get louder and more often though! In a couple months this could change


----------



## walnut27

I guess he crowed a lot the first day learned how lol but not much since!


----------



## piglett

put an ad on craigslist "free silkie rooster"
i bet someone comes to take him home


----------



## walnut27

Thanks, would never put a pet for free on Craigslist.. Too many crazy people out there! If worse comes to worse.. The breeder agreed to take him back


----------



## minmin1258

I wish I was closer I'd take him... My RIR roo is too big!!! And he is just a teenager! I bet he weighs 9lbs already! He seems to b mating with only one or two of the hens. Those poor girls need aprons to protect them and hats to keep him from balding them!!! Maybe I should just put harnesses on them? Lol poor girls! He's too heavy for the others. I bet that sweet roo you have would be more gentle!


----------



## walnut27

Took this one today, looking more roo-ish


----------



## minmin1258

Wow what a handsome guy. The first thing I thought of was a cute guy in a tuxedo... Well dressed! Lol


----------



## walnut27

Tiramasu turned out to be a cockeral as well as he is now crowing too!


----------

